# Green tomato ideas?



## QSis (Sep 30, 2006)

I've got a ton of green tomatoes this year, and will have to pick them before the first frost.

In the past, I've made, and loved, Green Tomato Parmesan, Fried Green Tomatoes, and Green Tomato bread (like zucchini bread).  

I'd like to explore the possibility of making a chopped relish, similar to what I make with sweet red  and yellow peppers, to use on hot dogs and burgers.  What do you think of that idea?

What else can I do? I don't really want to pickle and can green tomato slices.

TIA!

Lee


----------



## Shunka (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll try to look up the recipes I used to have for the relish and even some marmalades made with green tomatoes (think someone here posted a few of those; not long ago).


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 30, 2006)

*Green Tomatoes*

Make Green Tomato pie. The same ingredients as for apple pies except use a lot of brown sugar, cause green tomatoes are really tart as you well know.
A green tomato pie is unique but very good.



			
				QSis said:
			
		

> I've got a ton of green tomatoes this year, and will have to pick them before the first frost.
> 
> In the past, I've made, and loved, Green Tomato Parmesan, Fried Green Tomatoes, and Green Tomato bread (like zucchini bread).
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2006)

*Green Tomato Oatmeal Bars*


4 C Green Tomato, finely chopped
2 C Brown sugar, divided
2 Tb Lemon Juice
1 tsp Lemon Extract 
3/4 C Butter, softened (1½ sticks)
1 1/2 C Flour
1/2 tsp Baking Soda
1/2 tsp Salt
2 C Oats
1/2 C Walnuts, chopped


Preheat the oven to 375F.

Drain the tomatoes on paper towels for 10 minutes.

In a saucepan, combine the tomatoes with one cup of the brown sugar and the lemon juice. Simmer, uncovered, for about 30 minutes or until thickened.

Remove from the heat, stir in the lemon extract and set aside.

Cream the butter and the remaining brown sugar with an electric mixer.

Sift the flour, baking soda and salt together and add it to the butter/sugar mixture. Mix well.

Stir in the oats and nuts.

Press 2½ cups of the oat mixture into a greased a 13”x9” pan. 

Spread the tomato mixture on top.

Crumble the remaining oat mixture on top of the tomato mixture.

Bake for 30-35 minutes or until golden brown.

Cool and cut into squares.


----------



## amber (Sep 30, 2006)

Qsis, I've never eaten green tomatoes, so I cannot offer you a TNT recipe, but there are lots of great recipes on foodnetwork.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm almost sure I posted a green tomato chutney recipe on here,but I can't seem to find it


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2006)

You did Ishbel. Here it is.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

Hahhaaaa - that's it.... when the faculties start to go, it helps to have a younger person helping.....


----------



## QSis (Sep 30, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> *Green Tomato Oatmeal Bars*
> 
> 
> 4 C Green Tomato, finely chopped
> ...


 
Wow, Andy - I have all the stuff to make those!  Great, thanks!

The chutney recipe sounds interesting, too!  I have never made, nor eaten chutney.  The green tomato chutney is a condiment to be served with.... what?  Roast pork, maybe?

Thanks for the help, all!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2006)

There a lot of ideas here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/need-green-tomato-recipes-2604-2.html?highlight=piccalilli


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 1, 2006)

Chutneys are traditionally (in the UK) served with cold meats or cheese.  A cheese and chutney sandwich is a staple!  Also as part of a 'ploughman's lunch' served by many pubs.

Mango chutneys, for instance, are usually served with curries.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 1, 2006)

You can slice them and freeze to use later for fried green tomatoes--or probably other things.
Make a BLT using fried green tomatoes!!


----------



## QSis (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> *Green Tomato Oatmeal Bars*
> 
> 
> 4 C Green Tomato, finely chopped
> ...


 
Hey, Andy, I made a double batch of these and they are GREAT!  

They are kind of like a crunchy fig newton.   I used a food processor to chop the quartered tomatoes, which made this a lot easier.

Only thing I would like to improve on is the topping, which wasn't moist enough.  Some of it fell off when I cut the bars.  The bottom layer was the same stuff, but it held together fine.

Thanks, Andy!

Here's a picture of the bars.

Lee


----------



## amber (Oct 25, 2006)

Forgot to mention in my previous post on here, that when I had a batch of green tomatoes, I ended up putting them into a paper bag, and they ripened to perfection! Very tasty, and juicy.


----------



## T-roy (Oct 25, 2006)

I like to use them in Chili Verde which is a Pork chili with a lot of green stuff in it. Many recipes call for tomatillos but I often use green tomatoes instead. 

Maybe something like this

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 1/2 cups (about 1 1/2 medium) chopped onion
3 or more cloves garlic, chopped
1 or more jalapeño pepper, seeded and chopped
1 teaspoon or more cumin
1 pound tomatillos or green tomatoes, quartered
6 poblano or Italian frying peppers, roasted, peeled, seeded, and chopped
3 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 large potato, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
1/3 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 pounds boneless pork loin, cut into 1-inch cubes

I might add some green peppers or nopalitos (catus), celery, brown sugar. 

In a 6-quart saucepan, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion and saute; until softened -- 5 to 7 minutes. Add the garlic, jalapeno, and cumin; saute; 2 minutes longer. Add tomatillos, poblano peppers, and chicken broth. Increase heat to high and bring mixture to a boil. Cook 1 minute. Reduce heat to low and simmer until tomatillos or green tomatos are soft 
Add potato, cilantro, salt, and black pepper to pan. Cook over medium heat until potato is fork-tender -- about 15 minutes. Stir in the pork and cook just until pork has cooked through -- 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## QSis (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, COOL, T-roy!  I was wondering if I could use green tomatoes in place of tomatillos!!!

I've got this saved and will try it as soon as I can!

And, yes, Amber, I have been ripening them, too - I have a billion red tomatoes and will make either soup or sauce this weekend.

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## QSis (Oct 28, 2006)

Just made T-roy's Chili Verde (posted above), substituting green tomatoes for tomatillos.  Man, is it GOOD!!!

Used the last of our homegrown jalapenos in it, and it definitely has a kick - great for cold fall and winter nights. It would work very well with chicken, too.

Thank you for the wonderful recipe, T!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Oct 28, 2006)

*Church Relish*

I've been looking for this recipe...finally found it. Our church has made this every year for Fall Festival as long as I can remember. It's delicious with sausage or pork. Can't beat it on a hot dog. Once you try it, I think you'll find all sorts of ways to enjoy it. 

Church Relish (Piccalilli)

4 cups ground green tomatoes
4 cups cabbage
4 cups onions
12 green peppers
6 red peppers
1 cup salt

Syrup:
4 cups sugar
4 cups vinegar
1 tablespoon celery seed
1 tablespoon mustard seed
1 tablespoon turmeric

Cut tomatoes and peppers; sprinkle with salt. Let stand overnight. Rinse and drain. Grind tomatoes, cabbage, onion, and peppers into pan.
Make syrup and boil 3 minutes; add measured mixture to boiling syurup. Cook thoroughly 5-10 minutes. Can hot. 

*This is a very old recipe. Check your Ball Blue Book for processing time. When you cut up vegies, remember they will shrink after they stand in the salt. It doesn't say how many lbs., so just use your best judgment.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 28, 2006)

If you have tons and can't deal with them all at once, my mother used to wrap them in newspaper and put them in a box in a dark cool place.  For a few months we'd have wonderful juicy red tomatoes from that hidden box.  Yumm.  Of course I'm stuffing myself with fried green tomatoes as long as a friend of ours keeps bringing them to us.


----------



## T-roy (Oct 28, 2006)

Dang, that's a nice picture! I can smell it from here, glad you liked it. 

I wonder if you could core & stuff green tomatoes like you would green peppers? Beef, rice, onions, garlic, cumin...maybe a green enchilada sauce & shredded cheddar on top?

Wow, I just read the Church relish recipe. I like it, never would have thought to combine those ingredients.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 31, 2006)

I was going to give you the church relish recipe, except mine is called green tomatoe relish, but it's the same (except i put hot peppers and some garlic in it) I make it every year and it is great on hot dogs and white beans. Also, people like it for Christmas gifts.  You can make enchiladas verde with green tomatoes and it is really good.  (I always have a bunch of them in the fall too)


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 31, 2006)

fried of course, even deep fried!  pie as said above.  pickled...a dill pickle brine for whole halved or quartered, depending on size...they are wonderful.  And all the other great suggestions given above.


----------



## Constance (Oct 31, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> I was going to give you the church relish recipe, except mine is called green tomatoe relish, but it's the same (except i put hot peppers and some garlic in it) I make it every year and it is great on hot dogs and white beans. Also, people like it for Christmas gifts.  You can make enchiladas verde with green tomatoes and it is really good.  (I always have a bunch of them in the fall too)


I have often wondered how it would be with a little heat in it. I'll bet if the ladies made some of it that way, it would sell. 
I'd imagine it is good with white beans. So is corn relish.


----------

